# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Pantent Amerikane

## PYETESORI

hi all 
jam i ri ne amerik kam gati nje vit jetoj ne michigan 
doja te dija ku mund te mar driver linces pa social security 
sepse ketu pa patent ske nga vete me nje fjal edhe ne pun svete dot 
nese dini ndonje gje me ndimoni 
plus kam degjuar qe ka njerz qe e bejn edhe me nje shum te caktuar qe kan ata 
un vete snjo asnje ketu edhe sdi ku te drejtohem nese njeri di ndonje gje 
jam i gatshem te vete ne shdo shtet  
flm te gjithve

----------


## conman

NY sapo kaloi ligjin per te dhene licensa pa ss, vetem dhe pashaporte te huaj ose certificate lindjeje. Pervec NY, jane edhe 8 shtete te tjera qe japin licensa pa kerkuar SS :hihi: awaii, Maine, Maryland, Michigan, New Mexico, Oregon, Utah and Washington.

----------


## PYETESORI

> NY sapo kaloi ligjin per te dhene licensa pa ss, vetem dhe pashaporte te huaj ose certificate lindjeje. Pervec NY, jane edhe 8 shtete te tjera qe japin licensa pa kerkuar SSawaii, Maine, Maryland, Michigan, New Mexico, Oregon, Utah and Washington.


SHUM FLM PER PERGJIGJEN
dua te pyes edhe nje gje ne keto state thjesht  duhet te vete ne dmv edhe te pyes apo eshte e sigurt  psh ne ny ose ne vendin ku jetoj tani michigan 
vetem te vete ne dmv edhe te bej kerkesen 
edhe ky ligj ka kaluar 
nese je i sigurt per kete me thoj qe atehere nese se bej dot ne michi te vete ne ny ta bej 
edhe njehere shum flm per cdo gje 
 po pres ndonje perigjigje nese meson gje

----------


## EdiR

Nese je diku afer Detroit ne MI shko tek ndonje kafe shqiptaresh dhe do marresh vesh nese behet apo jo. Me pare beheshe me $200 tani mund te jete shtrenjtuar pak por e rendesishme eshte te maresh vesh po apo jo.
Keta cunat e benin te sigurt fare ti nuk beje asgje se nqs shkon vete edhe sikur mos te kerkojne SS do te kerkojne te provosh residency, ndonjegje nga zyra e emigracionit, etj.
Nqs je ilegal bej si te besh dhe mos e nxir fare se nqs e nxjer nuk genjen dot se kur ke hyre ta zeme sikur ndryshohet ligji ne te ardhmen.
Kalofsh mire,
Ed

----------


## PYETESORI

> Nese je diku afer Detroit ne MI shko tek ndonje kafe shqiptaresh dhe do marresh vesh nese behet apo jo. Me pare beheshe me $200 tani mund te jete shtrenjtuar pak por e rendesishme eshte te maresh vesh po apo jo.
> Keta cunat e benin te sigurt fare ti nuk beje asgje se nqs shkon vete edhe sikur mos te kerkojne SS do te kerkojne te provosh residency, ndonjegje nga zyra e emigracionit, etj.
> Nqs je ilegal bej si te besh dhe mos e nxir fare se nqs e nxjer nuk genjen dot se kur ke hyre ta zeme sikur ndryshohet ligji ne te ardhmen.
> Kalofsh mire,
> Ed


shum flm 
e verteta eshte se ketu snjo askend edhe nja dy njerz qe kam me thon jo do te kapi policia jo ajo jo kjo po megjithate do vete te pyes ku jan keto kafet  shqiptare edhe do pyes njerz qe din ndonje gje per kete pun
por nese ai cuni conman di ndonje shum te sigurt per ny state edhe te tjerat qe kan filluar te japin driver linc  pa social security  do shkoj atije ose ku do qe te behen 
flm cuna 
pres pergjigje

----------


## CERIKSI-CHICAGO

te them te verteten edhe ja dy cuna qe njof na chicago ne detroit kan vajt per te mar driver licence nuk i kan nxjerr as i promblem .

----------


## PYETESORI

> te them te verteten edhe ja dy cuna qe njof na chicago ne detroit kan vajt per te mar driver licence nuk i kan nxjerr as i promblem .


mund te me shpjegosh se si e ben vlla edhe cfar dekumenta i kerkuan se un skam social security

----------


## MICHI

ik tek cafja La doce vita ne 14 dequindre dhe thuj dikujt aty dhe te ndreqin.

----------


## PYETESORI

pyeta ca njerz sot po lesht  asgje te tere ja benin sdim gje jo 
po te tjeret din gje ketu  ???

----------


## MICHI

ore po pyes ca rob un nqs gjej naj nr teli te lajmeroj.

----------


## PYETESORI

> ore po pyes ca rob un nqs gjej naj nr teli te lajmeroj.



shum flm po pres pergjigje flm edhe njehere

----------


## PYETESORI

michi ke mesuar ndonje gej figur ?
edhe per te tjeret  nese dini gje na thoni

----------

